

Google and Skybox Imaging Sign Acquisition Agreement - frik
http://investor.google.com/releases/2014/0609.html

======
frik
More info: [http://www.skyboximaging.com/blog/skybox-imaging-
google](http://www.skyboximaging.com/blog/skybox-imaging-google)

The satellite streams live video, like in _Enemy of the State_ (1998 movie),
impressive: [http://vimeo.com/92251790](http://vimeo.com/92251790) and
[http://vimeo.com/92072374](http://vimeo.com/92072374)

